# SUPER REDS RUBBING ALOT



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i have 2 super reds 4" and piraya 3" in 55 dont know if it means anything or not cause i think theyre too small but still im wondering 1 of the super reds is constantly rubbing up against the other the ther doesnt really do anything except lay there at the bottom while the other ones rubs and rubs and rubs every now and then the other one will rub back but never see that b4 wondering if it means anything as far as breeding? thx guys


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

yeah i got the same thing happening with my pygos ... but they are about 4 inches TL .... are they


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Not sure without seeing the fish, but there's always hope that they're (or he) is getting horny. Even though a lot of people may disagree, some (and I stress some) rpb's can breed at that size, but rare.

Are they turning dark? If so, then I'd say beef them up with protein. Try worms and minnows.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

I seen how they flutter against eachother..
I hear thats the sign of a mate..

I got super reds/wild in the tank 3 of um - bout 2-2 1/2inch in size, i see already 2 are rubbing with each other and 1 that dont rub, is being picked on, nothing major, but there like pushing him away, no bites yet. But the 3 get along good so far. Another sign is when u see the fish flutter against the Aquarium, up and down.

Just wanted to know::

Why are your fish laying on the bottom floor?
My sreds always swim around they like float thru the tank...
There never on the bottom..

Unless they are sleeping ...


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

I've got the same question. I've got 2 in a tank with a smaller piraya, and the two reds have been rubbing each other all over the tank. Then they'll make circles and push circles out in the gravel. Are they making a bed?

What do I do if they do? Will they eat all the eggs if I leave them in?


----------



## moxk2 (Mar 24, 2003)

bozley said:


> I've got the same question. I've got 2 in a tank with a smaller piraya, and the two reds have been rubbing each other all over the tank. Then they'll make circles and push circles out in the gravel. Are they making a bed?
> 
> What do I do if they do? Will they eat all the eggs if I leave them in?


 Dunno..


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

cool can you mix breeds???


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Well keep us posted if anything happens!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't think piranha's eat their eggs (I heard they remove dead/unfertizilized eggs from the nest, so it may appear they eat them...), but I don't think it hurts to remove them from the parent tank - definitely easier to "catch" than freeswimming fry...
Ask Nike about it: he's our resident Larry Flint of piranha's









FohDatAss: I don't think different species of pygocentrus can interbreed.

For everybody here that suspect their fish of showing breeding signs: how big are your fish? Reds need to be at least 6" in size (rarely smaller, but very rarely, they have bred at about 5") and more than 1 year old before they are sexually mature. At 4", they are still too young, imo.


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

> Dunno..










post whore??

I'd say it's a good sign that you might have 2 that are pairing off, but they seem kinda yound to actually breed.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

NAW THEYRE NOT PAIRING OFF 1 EYED WILLIE IS A BITCH AND BIT HIS BACK FOR THE 3RD TIME I SEPERATED THEM EVEIUL 1 EYED ASS

No profanity! edited by hastatus.


----------

